# Wilderness travels across the U.S in film



## Wilderness Wanderer (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Guys.
I used to live in Vegas and have traveled throughout the U.S pretty extensively on the East and West Coast and into Mexico but nothing in the middle. I am not a huge fan of heat so the top is our chosen route.
We live in Australia and jumped the crossing to New Zealand and created a video of our journey in the North Island.
Our next journey will be in a motor home From L.A up north to Washington State then over the top and finishing in Boston where my father grew up.
What i want to do is chronicle the trip like we did our New Zealand Trip.
We have been through a lot of travel guides etc but have found just like everywhere the locals and fellow travelers know best.
We have 48 days to do it so if we can build a path with some great things to take advantage of i would be most appreciative of any part of the states worth most seeing.
We usually just let the roads take us somewhere but with kids we need a bit more structure and for such a long time in a motor home probably a few hotels along the way for housekeeping and break from the motor home etc.
My family is a bit of a laugh so i want to capture all of the funny and awkward things that motor home traveling will cause as well as the beauty i have seen over the U.S that my kids will see through their eyes.
We used this video in a trip competition and traveling in their motor home has made us want to do it on a greater scale in the U.S and then Europe.

Some of the places we have earmarked are as follows.
Start in Disneyland for the kids
Travel up to San fran to do Alcatraz, Napa, Golden Gate, Muir Woods (You will see we like redwoods in the video) Yosemite and then up through Oregon Washington State Idaho Montana Wyoming ND SD Minesota Iowa Illinois Michigan Ohio NY Washington DC and Massachusetts.
Quite a loooong trip I know and the road less traveled is leaving the wife a little daunted by the idea of not knowing where will be motor home friendly at each stop. We certainly dont mind roughing it in the cold.
But on a much larger scale my video logging will play a big part of the trip overall. So on a much smaller scale this is a snippet of what we want to accomplish just from a previous trip but again in more of a state by state chronicled sort of way with more talking and interactions.
[ame]https://youtu.be/ZAY0d2_97LI[/ame]

Any secret places that are just something you need to see is the sort of stuff we are after.

Aaron


----------

